# Macs Are Everywhere, Says Analyst Firm



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"According to NetApplications, in September 8.23% of all systems browsing the Internet were running Mac OS. While that trails far behind Windows, at 90.29 percent, it's far greater than the number-three operating system, Linux, at 0.91%....

The Mac number has been on a steady increase, says NetApplications; a year ago, in September 2007, the percentage of Macs was 6.63%, and Windows machines made up 92.47%. Bear in mind that this represents the total installed base of machine currently in use."
http://www.bmighty.com/blog/main/archives/2008/10/macs_are_everyw.html


----------



## arcticphoenix (Aug 22, 2008)

soon well have a more distinguished community.....whos goin to bad mouth who for superiority on popular systems first????


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

arcticphoenix said:


> soon well have a more distinguished community.....whos goin to bad mouth who for superiority on popular systems first????


Live and let live.

I posted the article, but Linux is my tool of choice.

I just thought Macs deserved some much due credit.


----------



## arcticphoenix (Aug 22, 2008)

yea they do, i just dont really use em o.0,...tho made it hard for me at school, tech teacher would spy in on on, was hard tryin to get on yahoo games in our schoool network, he was a watchful one , great system for business, can keep an eye on whats goin on, easy to manage, good performance....if you got it updated imo


----------

